# PA Winter Services 2012-13



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

First Snow 11/27/12 
Forecasted accumulation 2-4, up to 5-6 in heavy snow bands
Picture taken at 9:45 AM


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

i wish we were getting that!!!


----------



## 90plow (Dec 22, 2001)

Truck looks good!


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

good luck, hope you get some snow.


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

Lookin good!


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

looks great man, Truck looks like it will push a mtn of snow.


----------



## A&J Landscaping (Dec 7, 2011)

good luck this season


----------



## wideout (Nov 18, 2009)

Did you have the XLS last year or is that new?


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

XLS is new this year and my god do the wings make an awful noise as they skip and hop and bind across the pavement, I hope they wear in and that goes away or this plow is coming off.

Anyway, plowing only on the north side of 2 of the warehouses, one building is 2,000 feet long, I didn't have a chance to get the front end loader and bobcat doing that work as at that time we were trying to dial in the big V box, too much salt shooting to the right side.

I had to buy some salt at a dealer ,since my 50 tons wont come until tomorrow

Thanks


----------



## wideout (Nov 18, 2009)

Yeah my wideout is the same way but they wear in quick and it comes out of it. Thats the worst part after putting a new cutter on having to deal with that but like i say it wont last long.


----------



## cat10 (Sep 6, 2010)

how u like the xls than the v plow been thinking about puting a xls on my f350 but cant make my mind up i just want to get rid of my straight blade thanks


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

cat10;1523903 said:


> how u like the xls than the v plow been thinking about puting a xls on my f350 but cant make my mind up i just want to get rid of my straight blade thanks


I would have kept the V if it was 9.5 the 8.5 was way to small for what I do, the XLS should be a time saver like it is proclaimed to be, I hardly used it, the poly edges need to be worn in so plowing was not exactly enjoyable

I really loved the stainless though too bad the XLS cannot be stainless


----------



## cat10 (Sep 6, 2010)

ya the stainless xls would be sick the only thing i dont like about the xls is the weight but im preaty sure my 350 reg cab can handle it


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

u got a long push at that lot!!!!


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

did u get the sander working better?


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Long push is done with a cat 966 and older clark loader, its 2000 feet long. I just couldnt wait to drop my blade for the first time this season.

I need a new spinner and need to adjust the baffles, but we were getting it figured out as the night went on, needed more speed on the chain


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

sometimes the feed and spinner control can be touchy i know one of ours was


----------



## Matt10486 (Mar 4, 2009)

how many of these type accounts do you have ? In the next few years I would like to get out of residental and pick up more commercail accounts.


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Matt10486;1528313 said:


> how many of these type accounts do you have ? In the next few years I would like to get out of residental and pick up more commercail accounts.


1 customer - 36 commercial acres, made up of 9 total lots, the largest is 18 acres, that is subbed for plowing, but I salt it, I also sub 6 other acres out completely.

Im plowing 13 acres and salting 31 acres


----------



## Matt10486 (Mar 4, 2009)

man thats great. i also want to try to get a dump like the one you picked up and sub it to my local township. hear they pay good money per hour


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

Matt10486;1528382 said:


> man thats great. i also want to try to get a dump like the one you picked up and sub it to my local township. hear they pay good money per hour


valley forge ? hey neighbor im from Malvern next to the Pa tpk :salute:


----------

